# Sectional or drum for main line



## jackcss (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm just getting a van set up. I have used both in the past but honestly have not been in the drain cleaning business so on an every day basis I could be missing something.

I like the sectional, I have a so/so back and it's lighter. However I'm in NY and everybody uses drums here. In FL it was all sectionals. I have been speaking with my friend in the business. Mostly Pumpers and Drain cleaners. They all use Drums in NY. Just seems like a heavy machine to lug around all the time.

Please tell me your thoughts! I know it's sort of a CHEVY/FORD deal but i want to hear it anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I'm a drum guy :thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If I can get the picture off my iPhone, I'll show you how I cleared a main drain today without ever physically touching the cable, sitting on a footstool and made $150 in 10 minutes. 


No, this isn't an infomercial, and nothing is on sale.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sectional for me. I think you'll find it to be a classic Ford vs. Chevy discussion.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I have both, as well as a hand-held Power-Vee.
I use my General T-3 for most of my work, right on up to 4"
The sectional, I will use on really tough jobs, and on 6" and up.
The Super-Vee I use on tubs, showers, basins & kitchen sinks.

Add something else to your new arsenal.... Drain-King.
I carry 4 sizes of that, from 1" right up to 8".
Sometimes using city water pressure will clear out clogs that close up over what-ever tool you have on your cables.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I always used a k-1500 sectional while I worked for someone else. Since I have been out on my own, I have rented a General drum machine. 

After many uses I am getting quite proficient with it. As a one man shop I am intently searching for a drum machine and here is why.

1. One trip in, and I am snaking.
2. My total time with drum vs. sectional is a little less, on typical main lines. 
3. So far, space has not been a problem, but when I use sectional it is almost always a consideration. 
4. Takes up less space on the van when I am hauling it around. When I used the k-1500, it would take up nearly all the floor space available. 
Example: Yesterday I picked up the Machine, and had a 50 gallon water heater, and well tank in the van. Could still squeeze the machine on. 
5. So far, as much as I can tell, the Drum machine cost less.

As long as I can find a good machine, most likely Ridgid, that the weight is manageable, self feed, and is affordable, I will be purchasing one, ASAP.


----------



## jackcss (Jan 23, 2011)

That's what I'm hearing as well, all the traps are in basements so bringing in cables used to do the nasty are unsettling to some of the girls. Me having sticking my hands down the drains doesn't bother them at all though, go figure.

I just don't have the back to haul a 300lb machine around anymore. I need to take trips no matter what. Sucks gettin older but I'm good for about 125lbs any more and I'll loose my lower back for a few days.

I seriously considering a Spartan 2001 even though I may not like the Drum brake. I may be able to modify it so the brake won't work or I'll just get used to it or whatever.

I just can't seem to get used to my back killing me anymore. Trying to work a little smarter. 

Probably should have listened to the old timers when I was 20 ......

Heck I thought I'd be a millionaire by now.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have both and prefer the drum on a main line. It has more torque and power along with auto feed. It's weight is an advantage IMO for mainline cleaning. I prefer a sectional in the house for it's portability. I think it's ideal to have both options.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

We use both Drum and sectional "Like the drum best"
DM-55 with 220 feet of 11/16
Drill and eel with 212 feet of 1.25 8 foot sections
Ridgid K60 75 feet of 7/8 adding 7/8 General IC soon
Smaller drains
SuperVee's with 3/8 and 1/4 inch
DM-138 50 feet x 3/8 also 35 feet of 1/4 inch
General toilet augers both drop head and bulb
Air Ram
Electric jetter 2 gpm @ 1500 psi 
This years goal is hot water jetting for frozen sewers need a box van to fit all this stuff first. For now I'm loaded to the gills in my 2003 Chevy express 2500


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

How many of youse steam?
I designed a steamer box, heat water with a Tiger torch, & use that to steam frozen pipes under mobiles. I also steam frozen roof drains.
It's a handy gadget, not ULC/CSA approved, and it manages to pull in damn near 300 bucks every time I pull it out.
I don't like jetting in the winter on account minus 40 temps have a habit of freezing everything, including pumps, hose and jetter nozzles.
With a small investment, and proper equipment made to specs, you could be steaming, instead of jetting.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I picked up the K-60 for only one reason it is light weight. Now the first time I used it I was sold!! This has been a great machine now on the 7th year. Roof tops to subbasements not a problem. With a few bungee cords and a hand truck one trip to most all of it. I will never go back to a drum machine. I few times I wish I had more power down the line but I haven't not cleared one that could be. SAVE YOUR BACK.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like sectionals.

Low maintenance, easy to transport, way more versatile
(I've never heard of someone descaling cast iron with a drum)

I think a drum can be faster in a few situations, but over all the k-60 wins out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How do you get the steam down to the frozen section of pipe? Do you bubble it down the line through a hose or somthing?

Esplain it to the dumb Floridian pwease :huh:



Nayman's Drain said:


> How many of youse steam?
> I designed a steamer box, heat water with a Tiger torch, & use that to steam frozen pipes under mobiles. I also steam frozen roof drains.
> It's a handy gadget, not ULC/CSA approved, and it manages to pull in damn near 300 bucks every time I pull it out.
> I don't like jetting in the winter on account minus 40 temps have a habit of freezing everything, including pumps, hose and jetter nozzles.
> With a small investment, and proper equipment made to specs, you could be steaming, instead of jetting.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> How do you get the steam down to the frozen section of pipe? Do you bubble it down the line through a hose or somthing?
> 
> Esplain it to the dumb Floridian pwease :huh:


 I can't see it working in a sewer because the steam or hot water needs to be right on the ice in the sewer that could be 1 foot or 200 feet down the sewer.
There is a company in Alaska that made a steam boiler with heavy duty hose and they push it all the way into a sewer to thaw the ice.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Serously, better man than me*

At minus 40 degrees this New Mexicans butt is stayin in by the heater. :blink:
I can't even grasp tryin to do work out in that kind of weather. I'll stay with the weather we have around here. Wait, back to thread. I've never used a sectional so can't vote.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> At minus 40 degrees this New Mexicans butt is stayin in by the heater. :blink:
> I can't even grasp tryin to do work out in that kind of weather. I'll stay with the weather we have around here. Wait, back to thread. I've never used a sectional so can't vote.


Amen to that. I'm a Californian. I'm spoiled by our weather it hardly gets below 40 degrees in the winter at night. Its 54 degrees right now and thats a lil nippy to me :laughing: I doubt I'll leave the house ever with temperatures like that.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We always had both on the trucks. The drum was good if you were in a hurry and the sectional for trouble drains or to be through.

Mark


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

open the skirting under the mobile.
drill a 1 inch hole on the top of the drain at the lowest point.
Steam line is made of 1/2 inch semi airhose, plastic.
Insert steam lineup the pipe, enjoy your steaming.
When you get to the end of the run, leave it sit for a while so the steam can thaw the WC pipe.
Put steam gear away, cover hole with a piece of Fernco rubber, glued in place with quality silicone.
Generally, if a mobile's pipe is frozen once, it will freeze again.

Most frozen pipes are caused by leaking flappers in toilet tanks


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I won't use a drum machine, but I also never did a lot of drain work, when I did service work the boss knew my prefferences and had other guys do drain cleaning work as he did not want to buy a sectional machine.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> open the skirting under the mobile.
> drill a 1 inch hole on the top of the drain at the lowest point.
> Steam line is made of 1/2 inch semi airhose, plastic.
> Insert steam lineup the pipe, enjoy your steaming.
> ...


How long typically does the process take.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*nd*

i can see the beauty of it. steam moves at sometime like 60mph (88' a second). so it would get there with a lot of btu's and no water to freeze. your thawing them not cleaning. smooth. to understand steam take a popsicle hold it in a stream of steam. do not use fingers. well you can if you want. i wont laugh. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/cool-steam-experiment-8415/?highlight=steam+match

I posted this a while back. It's still cool.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> How long typically does the process take.


Depends on the length.
I can do a 50 footer and be gone 1 1/2 hours after arrival time.
The trick is to get your water heating asap. Then open the skirting, etc. 

Basically. all I have done is to make a kettle that I can hook a hose up to to transfer steam into the drain pipe.
It has a pressure gauge on it (I never want to see pressure), and believe you me, works like a hotdamn.
I used to auger & use hot water. This is way quicker, and cheaper from the user's standpoint.
250 for up to 2 hours
20 for the propane
15 shop supply
5% tax
Equals 299.25
And all I do is make sure I'm dressed well, and lay on the job until it's opened up.


----------

